# Top 100 Golf Courses In Ireland



## BobbyFowler (13 Aug 2007)

This is a list of the top 100 golf courses in Ireland.  Golf Digest Ireland put it together.  I reckon it's worth sharing........

1  Royal Co Down
2  Portmarnock
3  Adare Manor
4  Ballybunion Old
5  The European Club
6  Waterville
7  Royal Portrush
8  Co Louth
9  The K Club (Palmer Course)
10 Mount Juliet
11 Lahinch
12 Tralee
13 Co Sligo
14 Carton House (Montgomerie Course)
15 The Heritage
16 Killarney (Killeen Course)
17 Portstewart
18 Druids Glen
19 The Island
20 Ballyliffin (Glashedy Links)
21 Carne
22 Fota Island
23 Royal Dublin
24 Doonbeg
25 Old Head of Kinsale
26 Headfort New 
27 Carlow
28 PGA National
29 Portmarnock Links
30 Glasson
31 Luttrellstown Castle 
32 Mullingar
33 Malone
34 Castlerock
35 Slieve Russell
36 Cork
37 Belvoir Park
38 Dundalk
39 Hermitage 
40 Donegal (Murvagh)
41 Dromoland Castle
42 Carton House (O'Meara Course)
43 The K Club (Smurfit Course)
44 Westport
45 Tulfarris
46 Enniscrone
47 Esker Hills
48 Rathsallagh
49 Seapoint
50 Tullamore
51 Clandeboye
52 Mount Wolseley
53 Dundrum House
54 Connemara
55 Dooks
56 St Margaret's 
57 Ring of Kerry
58 Powerscourt West
59 Rosslare
60 Rosapenna (Sandy Hills)
61 New Forest
62 Killarney (Mahonys Point)
63 Ballybunion (Cashen Course)
64 Ballyliffin Old 
65 Rathcore
66 Skelligs Bay
67 Portsalon
68 Knightsbrook
69 Millicent
70 Grange
71 Killeen
72 Castleknock
73 Bantry Bay
74 Athlone
75 Malahide
76 Woodbrook
77 Royal Belfast
78 Limerick
79 Laytown and Bettystown
80 Roganstown
81 Castletroy
82 Gowran Park
83 Thurles
84 Monkstown
85 Glen of the Downs
86 Seafield
87 Woodstock
88 Waterford
89 Galway GC
90 Co Meath
91 Portumna
92 Tramore
93 Headfort Old
94 Ballycastle
95 Charleville
96 Royal Tara
97 Dungarvan 
98 Blainroe
99 Woodenbridge
100 Castlebar


----------



## clipper1981 (13 Aug 2007)

How Thurles makes it in there I dont know. In North Tipp alone there are much nicer courses such as Roscrea and Nenagh.


----------



## battyee (13 Aug 2007)

Interesting & I would love to know what criteria was used in  these rankings. e.g. were they based solely on the courses themselves or were issues such as clubhouse facilities, setting & scenery taken on board.
I have played more than half of those listed. I fail to see how underated Woodenbridge (99), Portmarnock Links (29) & Old Head of Kinsale (25) could be. On the other side I cannot understand how Slieve Russell (35), St. Margaret'a (56) & Tulfarris (45) figure where they are.
Anyway I guess people see different things on different days on different courses & we all are entitled to our views.


----------



## KalEl (13 Aug 2007)

St Margarets being anywhere near the list is farcical...I wouldn't agree with the Monty course at Carton being so high either.
You can understand the Old Head being slightly outside the top echelon...yes it's a great experience and the par 3's are awesome but it's a bit short and the par 5's are weak.
How the Grange gets on the list is beyond me...the worst greens in Ireland yet delusions of grandeur abound in that place!
And where's the Castle?! I just noticed it's nowhere to be seen! The best parkland course in Dublin now...superb greens, so true.


----------



## BobbyFowler (13 Aug 2007)

Haven't played that many of them myself - thought it was strange though that Faithlegg didn't make it into the top 100.  Played it recently & it was excellent.  Tulfarris seems to be a lot higher than it deserves - it obviously hadn't rained in the days leading up to the review - I hear Gore-Tex use it as a testing ground for any of their new release waterproof shoes.  It can turn into a swamp after any kind of a shower.


----------



## KalEl (13 Aug 2007)

BobbyFowler said:


> Haven't played that many of them myself - thought it was strange though that Faithlegg didn't make it into the top 100. Played it recently & it was excellent. Tulfarris seems to be a lot higher than it deserves - it obviously hadn't rained in the days leading up to the review - I hear Gore-Tex use it as a testing ground for any of their new release waterproof shoes. It can turn into a swamp after any kind of a shower.


 
Tulfarris is nice though...two very good finishing holes for example.
Drainage and maintenence have been problems there but I've heard it's better of late.
These lists don't mean a whole lot really


----------



## Firefly (14 Aug 2007)

The O'Meara course is a joke. Apart from 3 stunning holes at the turn, the rest was like a field the last time I played. Haven't played Adare...is it really that good? From the people I talk to The Heritage is currently the best parkland in the country.


----------



## KalEl (14 Aug 2007)

Firefly said:


> The O'Meara course is a joke. Apart from 3 stunning holes at the turn, the rest was like a field the last time I played. Haven't played Adare...is it really that good? From the people I talk to The Heritage is currently the best parkland in the country.


 
I agree completely...we call Carton House "Cartoon House".
The O'Meara is average and the Montgomerie is the most bland featureless abomination I've ever had the misfortune to play. As I said before, these lists are a farce as money talks.


----------



## Jaid79 (15 Aug 2007)

I'm not a golfer at this moment in time but plan to take it up. Its just amazed me how many golf courses there are in Ireland.I didnt think there would even be 100 shows what I know about golfing in Ireland.

It must be a golfers dream, such a small country so many courses.

With that sort of supply, fees and the like must be in decline?

Jaid


----------



## Dearg Doom (15 Aug 2007)

The Heritage (at number 15) the best parkland?? IMO it's incredibly dull. 



> With that sort of supply, fees and the like must be in decline?



Ha!


----------



## dieter1 (15 Aug 2007)

I agree that the O'Meara course is poor, but the Montgomery is a stunning course.  Its not made for 24 handicappers, but for those of us that like a challenge, its incredible....I'd have put it in the top 5 for sure.   I'm not a member either (I play out of no.68).


----------



## KalEl (15 Aug 2007)

dieter1 said:


> I agree that the O'Meara course is poor, but the Montgomery is a stunning course. Its not made for 24 handicappers, but for those of us that like a challenge, its incredible....I'd have put it in the top 5 for sure. I'm not a member either (I play out of no.68).


 
I disagree...the definition of a truly great golf course is that players of all abilities will enjoy it. Take Mount Juliet for example-Tiger Woods loves that golf course, I love it and my mother loves it. So the world's best, a 5 handicapper and a 30 handicapper all really enjoy it. It is a truly great golf course.
The same cannot be said for the Monty at Cartoon House...it's just not a fair or enjoyable golf course. The pros said the same during the Irish Open as did the amateurs at the Irish Championship.


----------



## dieter1 (15 Aug 2007)

Fair point, if you remember the irish amateur championship, you might remember the conditions they were playing in.  they were hitting 4 irons into the Par 3 17th, which is normally an 8 iron......The montgomery is a fascinating challenge, the reason me and my friends love it so much is that we don't have to sit waiting for you and your mother to play!


----------



## KalEl (15 Aug 2007)

dieter1 said:


> Fair point, if you remember the irish amateur championship, you might remember the conditions they were playing in. they were hitting 4 irons into the Par 3 17th, which is normally an 8 iron......The montgomery is a fascinating challenge, the reason me and my friends love it so much is that we don't have to sit waiting for you and your mother to play!


 
Well, you'd only be waiting on her to be fair but I take your point...the beauty of Portmarnock!


----------



## Jaid79 (15 Aug 2007)

Dearg Doom said:


> The Heritage (at number 15) the best parkland?? IMO it's incredibly dull.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!


 
so I guess the cost is not indecline?


----------



## KalEl (15 Aug 2007)

Jaid79 said:


> so I guess the cost is not indecline?


 
Not at all...quite the opposite.
€200-€300 per round is not uncommon for the top courses (without a member)


----------



## Firefly (16 Aug 2007)

1,000 for a slot in the Old Head regardless of whether there's 1 or 4 of ye...


----------



## demoivre (16 Aug 2007)

Firefly said:


> 1,000 for a slot in the Old Head regardless of whether there's 1 or 4 of ye...



You got a [broken link removed] then .


----------



## KalEl (16 Aug 2007)

demoivre said:


> You got a [broken link removed] then .


 
Was just going to say that!

€1200 for a fourball now.


----------



## demoivre (16 Aug 2007)

KalEl said:


> Was just going to say that!
> 
> €1200 for a fourball now.



And many of the tourists from over the pond that I have seen playing  the Old Head, Ballybunion or the like would be losing a sleeve or two of Prov1's during the round too .


----------



## KalEl (16 Aug 2007)

demoivre said:


> And many of the tourists from over the pond that I have seen playing the Old Head, Ballybunion or the like would be losing a sleeve or two of Prov1's during the round too .


 
Yeah, I'm sure the seals just love playing with those ProV1's!


----------



## Firefly (16 Aug 2007)

played 2 summers ago (freebie) and found 3 ProV1s about 6 inches off the  first fairway alone. Came home with a bag full of them, but alas my slice has seen them return to golfball heaven


----------



## getoffthepot (16 Aug 2007)

Have played the top 19 !!


----------



## KalEl (16 Aug 2007)

getoffthepot said:


> Have played the top 19 !!


 
Me too except Portstewart


----------



## Jaid79 (16 Aug 2007)

KalEl said:


> Was just going to say that!
> 
> €1200 for a fourball now.


 
Christ I tought 200E was steep, guess I'll only be going out when invited by a member.

What about membership fees? How much are they?

Jaid


----------



## KalEl (17 Aug 2007)

Jaid79 said:


> Christ I tought 200E was steep, guess I'll only be going out when invited by a member.
> 
> What about membership fees? How much are they?
> 
> Jaid


 
Irish people aren't really welcome to be honest...last time I spoke to someone about it you'd be talking $100,000 entry fee. Note that's dollars...essentially it's an American club.


----------



## Firefly (17 Aug 2007)

Jaid79 said:


> Christ I tought 200E was steep, guess I'll only be going out when invited by a member.
> 
> What about membership fees? How much are they?
> 
> Jaid


 

If you've gotta ask.....

They only want US members and the course closes for the winter too as it's unplayable. Nice to have played it but would rather Ballybunion or Rosses Pt any day


----------



## Michael (17 Aug 2007)

I would put Tralee higher than The European Club (18th should be re-designed)  and I wouldn't even have Killarney's Kileen Course in the Top 50 (even with the views).


----------



## Jaid79 (18 Aug 2007)

Firefly said:


> If you've gotta ask.....
> 
> They only want US members and the course closes for the winter too as it's unplayable. Nice to have played it but would rather Ballybunion or Rosses Pt any day


 


> $100,000 entry fee


 
Why do people pay this sort of money??? I dont understand it, its a game or is there something more to it than that?

Jaid


----------



## KalEl (18 Aug 2007)

Jaid79 said:


> Why do people pay this sort of money??? I dont understand it, its a game or is there something more to it than that?
> 
> Jaid


 
$100,000 is nothing to the people in question...probably beacuse the high entry fee keeps it exclusive. The standards in the club are very high to be fair but it's certainly a lot of money. Having said that €15,000 ($20,000) would be pretty standard for private Dublin clubs as an entry fee.


----------



## Jaid79 (18 Aug 2007)

KalEl said:


> $100,000 is nothing to the people in question...probably beacuse the high entry fee keeps it exclusive. The standards in the club are very high to be fair but it's certainly a lot of money. Having said that €15,000 ($20,000) would be pretty standard for private Dublin clubs as an entry fee.


 
How many times would you have to the that sort of money? Once I'm guessing. After paying for entry how much would you have pay per anum

Jaid


----------



## KalEl (18 Aug 2007)

Jaid79 said:


> How many times would you have to the that sort of money? Once I'm guessing. After paying for entry how much would you have pay per anum
> 
> Jaid


 

That's your once off entry fee...then you're looking at €1,000 to €2,000 per annum depending on the club.


----------



## Maverick.ie (24 Sep 2007)

Michael said:


> I would put Tralee higher than The European Club (18th should be re-designed) and I wouldn't even have Killarney's Kileen Course in the Top 50 (even with the views).


 
What golf course designs do you have on your cv michael


----------



## Jay1981 (20 Apr 2008)

Shannon should be there


----------

